# Rockford Fosgate Additional



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

Do anyone know where i can find a used or new rockford fosgate 800a2 amp for a reasonable price. I am looking to add another amp to my system. I have two kicker solo-baric L7 12" woofer with dual voice coil at 750 watts each. My amp is only rated at 1k watts peak. Just not enough wattage to get the maxium output wattage from the woofer. 

Rockford Fosgate 800a2 amp rated at 1k watts peak









Kicker Solo-Baric L7 12" woofers with dual voice coil rate at 750 watts 











:thumbup:


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

just go to www.rockfordfosgate.com and check the part where it says dealer locator. Or check www.ebay.com or www.recycler.com


----------

